#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  >  معرفی یک مجموعه کامل برای رفع نیاز تعمیرکاران در نصب درایورها

## Yek.Doost

این پست ها در تاریخ 22 اسفند 92 به روز رسانی شدند
به نام تک دوست
سلام
  این فول درایور را چندین مرتبه تو انجمن  تام بردم ولی هنوز که هنوز اکثر همکاران و دوستان با نصب درایورها مشکل دارن و از این پکیج بسیار مفید  بی خبرن

از موقعی که این فول درایور به چشمم خورده ، هیچ هزینه ای از مشتری بابت نصب درایورها نمیگیرم

همچنین دمای سی پی یو و وضعیت  هارد رو نشون میده - مارک مادربرد رو هم نشون میده - از درایور ها بکاپ میگیره - آپدیت درایورهاش به صورت  آفلاین هستش - اگه درایور قطعه ای رو نداشته باشه یک لینک براتون میسازه که میتونید از سایتش دانلود کنید
کار کردن باهاش خیلی اسونه هم لپ تاپ ساپورت میکنه هم کیس 
فقط کافیه سی دی رو بذارید و به صورت اتوماتیک نصب کنه


معرفی نرم افزار همراه با لینک دانلود



DriverPack-Solution.jpg





دارای محتوای پنهان






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*09151734738*,*09157417139*,*1212ali*,*16010*,*17mousavi*,*2028*,*24260*,*25825*,*8095*,*91165456*,*a.ferdosi*,*A.R.T*,*aax-emadi*,*abady*,*abas20*,*abbas2433*,*abbasbehest*,*abbasian*,*adelat*,*afshin9us*,*ahad9828*,*Ahmad yavar*,*ahmad_golest*,*ahwaz 91*,*aisam*,*ajabovo*,*ajan*,*akbarof*,*ali flower*,*ali0571*,*alimala*,*alireza mo*,*alireza85*,*alirezagsm*,*alishengo*,*ali_chini*,*ali_parsayi*,*ali_sha*,*Amin.Ahmadi*,*amirdadashi*,*amirheidari*,*amiric*,*amirtebyan*,*amsoft*,*anfal*,*anti114*,*appleit*,*arash00296*,*arashjooon25*,*arashshr*,*arash_hot*,*arefmard*,*ariyana_reza*,*arsa-pc*,*arsa573*,*arshe*,*aryamon*,*asad1*,*asd2007*,*asghar124*,*ashki*,*asoshno*,*atfh*,*atinegar*,*ayoub m*,*bageri*,*bamsi*,*barishah*,*basafa10*,*beal*,*behnam021*,*behnam39*,*behnamr65*,*behnamtv15*,*behroozxl*,*behzad61*,*behzadch*,*behzadgolab*,*boboo*,*calami*,*cheginifeet*,*chia_141*,*cifzs*,*comqut*,*darabi1337*,*dark shadow*,*darkrose*,*DeDe*,*delta0*,*dibacomputer*,*digital84*,*diranlo*,*dllgh*,*DPS12*,*dr daryoush*,*dvbdiscover*,*dyar63*,*Ebadiyan*,*ehsan.tgh120*,*ehsanmoradi2*,*ehsanrezaei*,*elecom.com*,*elektera*,*emcomsm*,*ENASAP*,*erv114*,*esmaeel*,*exacly*,*f4rshad*,*fabienmartin*,*farfari*,*farhadghader*,*farhadi-1*,*farid abedi*,*farzad.*,*farzad120*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fatame0002*,*feizollah*,*ferytiger*,*fgh309*,*fhfh*,*fkh52000*,*FRD66*,*Funman*,*gamer1*,*gggreen*,*gokhan*,*golstan*,*govah*,*GREEN_DAY*,*grees*,*h.asadi987*,*h.ghaznavi*,*habibi92*,*hadi1*,*hadierfani68*,*hajizade1369*,*hamed67*,*hamedbamdad*,*hami.sys*,*hamid ghorba*,*hamid110110*,*hamid2346*,*hamidbb*,*hamidreza99*,*Hamidsayadi*,*hamidtv98*,*hamid_30sp*,*hamid_32*,*hamiiid62*,*hanirayan*,*HASSANS*,*hatef1347*,*hbehzadi582*,*hellboy_1983*,*hewal*,*hilda*,*hns*,*hojatka*,*homaioon*,*hosein200*,*hosein243*,*hosen546*,*hossei4429n*,*hossein-zm*,*hosseinghaem*,*hossien89*,*hp416*,*hsh*,*h_norouzi200*,*i.sayah*,*imen_g_sh*,*infovahed*,*irna441*,*isabastami*,*it_ict*,*izeh*,*j-f*,*jabarsardar*,*jac*,*javad hassan*,*javad-147*,*javad404*,*javadm33*,*javamobira*,*javid.1*,*jcom*,*jerykotoleh*,*jikjiuk*,*jt_hm2000*,*JVC_ATX*,*kahak*,*karokarimi*,*kaveh.21*,*keyvan1360*,*kh.a*,*khalifzadeh*,*khane_bozorg*,*kharad*,*khoshnam*,*KHOSHTIP2011*,*khosravi985*,*khosrow29*,*kianezhad*,*kiyanmz*,*Koroush_91*,*latef*,*lbtab*,*lolohacko*,*lordamir*,*lotus110*,*love20me*,*lpman*,*m.kamalifard*,*m1349*,*m2blab*,*m2d*,*ma1369*,*madarshab*,*mahansaba*,*mahdi1113*,*mahdimbayat*,*mahdi_gh*,*mahka59*,*majid1992*,*majid421*,*Majid_ME*,*makhtum*,*mamadtv*,*man007*,*manhant*,*masoud3257*,*Masoud_seyed*,*Masoud_Y*,*Matin-110*,*mavaramat*,*mdssoft*,*mehdi3807*,*mehdi50*,*mehdi9352*,*Mehdirayan*,*MEHDISABABEH*,*mehdixp*,*mehdi_0772*,*mehran49ma*,*mehran6047*,*meigoon*,*mfsrmail*,*micro1014*,*miladseyfi*,*milad_tm*,*misha_spy*,*mjtb_sar*,*mj_blue*,*mobin m*,*modern.co*,*moghaleb1*,*mogtabasat*,*mohamad mm*,*mohamad1357*,*mohamam*,*mohammad..*,*mohammad347*,*mohammad_dehghani924*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen++*,*mohsen-d*,*mohsen1282*,*MOHSEN66B*,*mohsenmis*,*mohsen_ms*,*mohssen*,*moje sabz*,*mojtaba2372*,*mojtabashaye*,*montazar*,*moonlight19*,*mortezabrtr*,*morytaghva*,*mosar4750*,*mostafa.s*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr_faroogh*,*msagroup*,*msdpm*,*msh.27*,*msp3103420*,*mvaseli*,*mzm*,*m_khazaeny*,*m_lotfian*,*nadertop2005*,*nbagheri*,*negin2117520*,*nekanews*,*nema52*,*nema_4d*,*NICHICON*,*niki172*,*nima52*,*NPTiak*,*number611*,*odka*,*omaand*,*OMID.N.F*,*omid2omu*,*pahnab90*,*pars598*,*parsis*,*parspoyesh*,*pasdaran*,*pawa*,*pedro121*,*persian_boy2*,*peymanelec*,*poursobhi*,*power led*,*poya68*,*prancess*,*Prid*,*psdkhdsd*,*pupak557*,*raadmard*,*rad.rayaneh*,*Raeed2CB*,*ramcom*,*RAMINSHABANI*,*rasha_rigit*,*rbeh*,*reza-shirvan*,*REZA164690*,*reza1967*,*reza2195*,*rezaa*,*rezanaj*,*rezapoet*,*reza_476*,*reza_54*,*reza_biham*,*rodbast90*,*roohia*,*roshan_2000*,*s.hojjat*,*S.mR.m*,*sabaaf*,*sadegh88*,*saeed2041*,*saeedghasemi*,*saeedmardani*,*saeedr65*,*safir*,*sahel11*,*SAID11*,*sajadabazeri*,*salamat48*,*salar9998*,*sallare*,*salman.mg*,*saman2lak*,*samanshahed*,*sanyo*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*sat.4684*,*saybertak*,*scorpions*,*sd121*,*seee*,*setam*,*seyed rahim*,*shadowman*,*shahram1320*,*shirzad3423*,*simorghiran*,*single*,*SkyCity*,*soh3il*,*soheil21*,*soheil8923*,*solvent*,*somen1*,*sonic2*,*sooragool*,*sterezia*,*sunboys*,*sys*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*tak_system a*,*tatung10*,*tayeb6*,*taymaz-c*,*tekno*,*timor75*,*titan0*,*tmzev*,*tohid film*,*Tohid764*,*tone*,*Vahid.f312*,*vahidati*,*vahidvahabi*,*vighil*,*villy*,*yaghob20*,*yahyak*,*yaser-n*,*yaser00*,*yasin_p_y*,*yousefwow*,*yp1248*,*yrc*,*yx700*,*zadmehr*,*آرتمیس 1*,*ارش55*,*افشین سالاری*,*امید سلیمی*,*باران بابا*,*بهزاد 57*,*تک رایان*,*ثد.دشلاشره*,*جاویدان*,*جمشيدا*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*دیار*,*رامش*,*رشيدی*,*رضوان*,*سلیمی یوسف*,*سیاوش222*,*شعبانيان*,*شیدینگ مود*,*عا بد زاده*,*عادل حمیدی*,*علی علی دادی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*فراپرداز*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*قیصر*,*مجتبی قائمی*,*محمد سا*,*محمد هورزاد*,*مراسم*,*معمولان*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مووری*,*میرچولی*,*میسم*,*همتا*,*ورداده*,*چشم ابری*,*کاوه کریمی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

این پست در تاریخ 22 اسفند 92 به روز رسانی شده است
معرفی یک مجموعه دیگر که نیاز هر تعمیرکاری است
درایورهای جیفورس و انویدیا 
 متاسفانه سایت اصلی آی پی ایران رو تحریم کرده است
از یک سایت ایرانی با سرعت بالا دانلود کنید 
این آپدیت ها اکثر مشکلات مشتریان رو حل میکنه و بهانه خوبی است بابت گرفتن دستمزد خوب از مشتریانی که میخوان آخرین نسخه کارت گرافیک خود رو آپدیت کنند و یا در بازی و یا برنامه های گرافیکی مشکلی دارند
خلاصه اگه جاتون بودم بدون هیچ تاخیری شروع به دانلود این درایور ها میکردم




*ویژگیهای این مجموعه:*
- کلیه درایورهای سری‌های مختلف 4، 5، 6، 7، 8، 9، 100، 200، 300، 400 و 500 و 600 و 700 قرار داده شده است.
- درایورها به تفکیک ویندوزهای 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی قرار داده شده است.
- نسخه‌ی دقیق هر درایور ذکر شده است.
- درایورهای همنام حذف شده است.
- از درایورهای دوتایی جدیدترین ها قرار داده شده است.
- بهترین درایور برای هر سری قرار داده شده است.
- کلیه درایورها مربوط به ویندوزهای 98 و ME و 2000 و XP و 2003 و Media Center و Vista و 7 و 8 و 8.1 قرار داده شده است.
- حجم هر درایور ذکر شده است.
- درایورهای مخصوص کارت‌های گرافیک لپ‌تاپ‌ها نیز قرار داده شده است.




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*17mousavi*,*2028*,*481mahdi*,*8095*,*91165456*,*a.ferdosi*,*A.R.T*,*a563*,*aax-emadi*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*abbasian*,*abinttco*,*Acc0unting*,*ahad9828*,*ahmad_golest*,*ahwaz 91*,*ajan*,*akbarof*,*ali_parsayi*,*ali_sha*,*amirdadashi*,*amirtebyan*,*amirtizro*,*appleit*,*arashshr*,*AREF1369*,*aryamon*,*asghar124*,*ashki*,*atfh*,*atinegar*,*bageri*,*bamsi*,*beal*,*behnam39*,*compital*,*dark shadow*,*DeDe*,*digital84*,*diode*,*DPS12*,*dyar63*,*elektera*,*emcomsm*,*ENASAP*,*esmaeel*,*farhadghader*,*farzad120*,*fatame0002*,*feizollah*,*gamer1*,*gasam2009*,*gokhan*,*habibi92*,*hamed67*,*hamedbamdad*,*Hamidsayadi*,*hamidtv98*,*hojatka*,*homaioon*,*hosein243*,*hossein-zm*,*h_repair*,*imen_g_sh*,*it_ict*,*izeh*,*javad hassan*,*javadshahvan*,*javamobira*,*javid.1*,*jcom*,*jt_hm2000*,*JVC_ATX*,*keramati125*,*kharad*,*KHOSHTIP2011*,*khosrow29*,*kinglet*,*kiyanmz*,*latef*,*lolohacko*,*lordamir*,*m2d*,*madarshab*,*mahansaba*,*mahdi_gh*,*majid421*,*Majid_ME*,*mansoor121*,*mavaramat*,*mcseali*,*mehdi3807*,*mehdi50*,*micro1014*,*milad_tm*,*mjtb_sar*,*mj_blue*,*modern.co*,*moghaleb1*,*mohamad1357*,*mohamam*,*mohammad..*,*mohammad347*,*mohammad_dehghani924*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen++*,*mohsen-d*,*mohsen1282*,*mojtaba2372*,*montazar*,*moonlight19*,*morytaghva*,*mosar4750*,*mr_faroogh*,*msh.27*,*mvaseli*,*m_lotfian*,*nadertop2005*,*nbagheri*,*nema_4d*,*NICHICON*,*NPTiak*,*Okiiok*,*OMID.N.F*,*pahnab90*,*persian_boy2*,*power led*,*poya68*,*ramcom*,*REZA164690*,*rezaa*,*rezanaj*,*reza_476*,*reza_54*,*reza_895895*,*sadegh88*,*saeed2041*,*saeedr65*,*SAID11*,*sajjad-d*,*salar9998*,*samanshahed*,*sanyo*,*saroveh*,*sat.4684*,*scorpions*,*sd121*,*setam*,*shahryaral*,*single*,*sms59118*,*soh3il*,*soheil21*,*solvent*,*sterezia*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*tayeb6*,*tofan_2050*,*Tohid764*,*tone*,*yahyak*,*yaser-n*,*yashargg*,*yasin_p_y*,*yx700*,*آرتمیس 1*,*افشین سالاری*,*جاویدان*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*شیدینگ مود*,*عادل حمیدی*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*فراپرداز*,*قیصر*,*محمد سا*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مووری*,*ورداده*,*چشم ابری*

----------


## akbarof

این پست در تاریخ 22 اسفند 92 به روزرسانی شده است
سلام
DriverPack Solution14 
این نسخه فول و 8 هشت گیگ می باشد
این نسخه کامل تر از نسخه معرفی شده در پست یک می باشد . این نسخه در کمتر جایی مث بازار و سایت ها دیدم



1392029505_driverpack-solution.jpg






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*a.ferdosi*,*A.R.T*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*abisafa*,*aisam*,*ajan*,*arashshr*,*atfh*,*ayoub m*,*b1367*,*bageri*,*DeDe*,*DPS12*,*emcomsm*,*fatame0002*,*grees*,*hamed67*,*hamedbamdad*,*Hamidsayadi*,*it_ict*,*izeh*,*jac*,*javadm33*,*jm_kit*,*jt_hm2000*,*khosrow29*,*kinglet*,*kiyanmz*,*kms*,*majid421*,*Masoud_Y*,*micro1014*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*msdpm*,*nooroozi.f*,*pars598*,*ramcom*,*rezapoet*,*sabaaf*,*sadegh88*,*salar9998*,*sms59118*,*solvent*,*tofan_2050*,*Yek.Doost*,*yx700*,*افشین سالاری*,*راد2000*,*شیدینگ مود*,*غفور*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*محمد سا*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

درایور چست    driverchest


دانلود داریور  دوربین - گوشی - کارت کپچر - مادربرد - لپ تاپ - مودم - گرافیک - کیبرد - موس - مانیتور - فکس - پرینتر و ... 


مرجع دانلود درایور فارسی زبان راه اندازی شد. دراین سایت انواع درایور  کامپیوترهای دسکتاپ (کامپیوترهای شخصی) ، لپ تاپ های مختلف و سایر قطعات  مربوط به کامپیوتر جمع آوری شده است تا کاربران فارسی زبان را از سایت های  خارجی درایور بی نیاز .سازد. دراین وبگاه انواع درخواست های مربوط به  درایور و سوالات مربوط به آن پذیرفته میشود





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*ahwaz 91*,*ajan*,*akbarof*,*alikhiri1365*,*ali_sha*,*amirdadashi*,*amolpana*,*atfh*,*ayoub m*,*bageri*,*DeDe*,*diode*,*DPS12*,*dyar63*,*ghp1348*,*grees*,*hamed67*,*hamedbamdad*,*Hamidsayadi*,*hamidtv98*,*hewal*,*homaioon*,*hosein243*,*iraj.52*,*it_ict*,*khosrow29*,*kimia33*,*kinglet*,*kiyanmz*,*kms*,*lilifer*,*majid1347*,*micro1014*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen++*,*morteza93*,*Mousavi mm*,*msdpm*,*onlylida*,*rana2*,*rasha_rigit*,*sadegh88*,*salamadabi*,*salar9998*,*samaram*,*sat.4684*,*soh3il*,*tofan_2050*,*vahidvahabi*,*yashargg*,*yx700*,*غفور*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## A.R.T

این پست در تاریخ 22 اسفند 92 به روزرسانی شده است
سلام 
یک پکیچ کامل درایور در 14 گیگ 

1358255180_mcs-drivers-disk.jpg




دارای محتوای پنهان






دارای محتوای پنهان






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*2028*,*481mahdi*,*5519819750*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*abinttco*,*aisam*,*akbarof*,*alireza mo*,*atfh*,*ayoub m*,*bageri*,*DeDe*,*DPS12*,*dyar63*,*fatame0002*,*grees*,*hamedbamdad*,*Hamidsayadi*,*homaioon*,*hosein243*,*kh.a*,*khosrow29*,*kiyanmz*,*kms*,*latef*,*mamod*,*micro1014*,*Mousavi mm*,*msdpm*,*ramcom*,*rasha_rigit*,*sadegh88*,*salar9998*,*sat.4684*,*shamalros*,*Yek.Doost*,*yx700*,*محمد سا*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

این پست در تاریخ 22 اسفند 92 به روزرسانی شده است.
سلام
یک مجموعه دیگر که نیاز هر تعمیر کاری می باشد
نسخه اصلی و اپدیت داریور گرافیک و چیپ های ATI -AMD 

AMD Catalyst Display Drivers.jpg

*AMD ( ATI ) Catalyst Display Drivers 13.12 WHQL*با نصب این درایور سرعت پردازش تصاویر گرافیکی و بازی های خود را به حداکثر ببرید.
	 اگر با بازی های جدید مشکل دارید و سیستم شما هنگ میکنه حتماً این درایور جدید را دانلود و نصب نمایید.






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*ajan*,*akbarof*,*alikhiri1365*,*alisarkarjon*,*ali_sha*,*atfh*,*bageri*,*DeDe*,*DPS12*,*dyar63*,*farhadghader*,*farhadjami*,*hamidbb*,*hanirayan*,*homaioon*,*iraj.52*,*javadm33*,*kaveh.21*,*khosrow29*,*kiyanmz*,*micro1014*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr_faroogh*,*msdpm*,*p9q_30*,*pars598*,*parspoyesh*,*rasha_rigit*,*sadegh88*,*salar9998*,*sat.4684*,*somen1*,*vahidvahabi*,*yx700*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

درایور  اتصال گوشی و تبلت های سامسونگ به کامپیوتر 

Samsung Kies.jpg



*Samsung Kies* نرم افزاری برای اتصال کامپیوتر به موبایل شما می  باشد که همگام سازی اطلاعات و پیدا کردن برنامه های جدید را آسان تر می  سازد. با استفاده از این برنامه می توانید برنامه ها را به صورت تمام صفحه  بر روی کامپیوتر خود مشاهده کنید. توسط این برنامه می توانید فایل های خود  را مدیریت و گوشی سامسونگ خود را با کامپیوتر خود همگام سازی کنید.
    Samsung Kies را نصب کنید تا از دیدن برنامه های سامسونگ به صورت تمام  صفحه در کامپیوتر خود لذت ببرید. دانلود همزمان برنامه ها و انتقال آن ها  به موبایل خود با سهولت و راحتی توسط این نرم افزار امکان پذیر است. همچنین  می توانید از طریق کابل اتصال USB و یا با استفاده از WiFi ارتباط راحتی  را بین کامپیوتر و گوشی خود برقرار نموده و به انتقال عکس، فیلم، موسیقی و  سایر فایل ها پرداخته و یا از اطلاعات مهم موجود در گوشی مانند پیغام ها یا  لیست مخاطبین پشتیبان گیری نمایید. به وسیله این نرم افزار می توانید به  اجرای موسیقی های خود، مرور عکس ها و ویدیوها و … بپردازید.

*قابلیت های نرم افزار Samsung Kies:*

مدیریت گوشی ها و دیگر محصولات سامسونگهمگام سازی فایل ها و اطلاعات بین موبایل و کامپیوترپیدا کردن و دانلود برنامه های جدیداجرای برنامه های سامسونگ به صورت تمام صفحه در کامپیوتردانلود همزمان چندین برنامه و انتقال آن ها به موبایلامکان برقراری ارتباط بین گوشی موبایل و کامپیوتر توسط USB یا WiFiانتقال عکس، فیلم، موسیقی و سایر فایل هاپشتیبان گیری از پیغام ها یا لیست مخاطبینمرور عکس ها و ویدیوها و …و … 





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*abady*,*aisam*,*arash&l*,*asghar.sh67*,*atfh*,*bageri*,*DPS12*,*hamidbb*,*homaioon*,*hossein mokh*,*kiyanmz*,*lolohacko*,*mehdi50*,*micro1014*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*MOHSEN 53*,*parspoyesh*,*rasha_rigit*,*sadegh88*,*soh3il*,*tekno*,*tofan_2050*,*vahidvahabi*,*yx700*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام 
در اینجا میخام یک سری مکمل به شما معرفی کنم که واقعا نیاز هر تعمیرکاری است 
اکثر بازی ها وبرنامه ها قبل از اجرا نیاز به این مکمل ها دارند - خلاصه با نصب اینها دیگه مشتری خیلی کارش راحت میشه 
 

1.jpg




*Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 / 4.5 / 4.0.3 / 4.0 / 3.5 / 3.0 / 2.0 | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار*




برای اجرای نرم افزارهایی که بر اساس تکنولوژی NET.  برنامه نویسی شده اند  حتما باید برنامه ی دات نت روی ویندو شما نصب شده باشد !. دانلود این بسته  از سایت مایکروسافت و پیدا کردن لینک نسخه کامل و با نصب Offline آن برای  بیشتر کاربران مشکل است.







12.jpg




NVIDIA PhysX 9.13.1220 اجرای بهتر بازی با کارتهای گرافیک NVIDIA | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار



*NVIDIA PhysX 9.13.1220* بسیاری از بازی ها به عنوان مکمل همچون  DirectX استفاده میگردد شاید شما هم در مواقعی با خطلای اجرای بازی به شکل  physxloader.dll مواجه شده باشید که نشان دهنده نیاز بازی به این برنامه  جهت اجراست










56.jpg

DirectX 9.29.1974 April 2011 | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار

*DirectX* برای اجرای بازی های سه بعدی نیاز است که Direct X را نصب  کنید، در صورتی که نسخه ی نصب شده قدیمی باشد، ممکن است اصلاٌ بازی اجرا  نشود! معمولاً به همراه سی دی های بازی نسخه مورد نیاز همان بازی نیز عرضه  میشود و شما با نصب آن میتوانید بازی کنید. اما این نسخه جدیدترین نسخه این  نرم افزار میباشد که در همین ماه جاری منتشر شده است و قابلیت پشتیبانی  ویژگی های جدید زبان های برنامه نویسی ++C/C و #C را دارا میباشد.





Microsoft Visual C++.jpg


Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 + 2010 SP1 + 2008 Redistributable x86/x64 | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار


*Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable x86/x64* برخی از برنامه ها که  با استفاده از کتابخانه ها و Component های زبان ++Visual C نوشته شده  اند، به طور عادی بر روی سیستم اجرا نمیشوند و برای اجرا نیازمند تعدادی  فایل هستند که باید بر روی سیستم موجود باشد. Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime  در حقیقت تعدادی فایل مورد نیاز سیستم عامل است تا بتواند برنامه های  نوشته شده تحت این زبان ها را اجرا کند.

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*akbarof*,*bageri*,*DPS12*,*kaveh.21*,*kiyanmz*,*mj_blue*,*sadegh88*,*yx700*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

intlogo.gif

Intel Chipset Device Software 9.4.0.1027 درایور Intel | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار


*Intel Chipset Device Software 9.4.0.1027* از این درایور برای  نصب مادربردهای با چیپست Intel می توانید استفاده کنید. در واقع INF های  لازم برای سیستم عامل توسط این برنامه به ویندوز اضافه می شود. شکافهای PCI  و PCI Express و پورتهای USB و SATA و IDE به ویندوز شناسانده می شوند.








Realtek-High-Definition-Audio-Driver.jpg


Realtek High Definition Audio Driver R2.73 درايور کارت صدا Realtek | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار


اگر از کارتهای صوتی Realtek High Definition استفاده می کنید با استفاده از این درایور می توانید آن را در ویندوز نصب کرده و از امکانات کارت صوتی خود حداکثر استفاده را ببرید. اگر کارت با صدا یا برنامه خاصی مشکل دارد با نصب این درایور برطرف می شود. احتمالا کیفیت صدای کارت افزایش پیدا می کند. در صورتی که کارت این قابلیت را داشته باشد می توانید از کارت به عنوان 4 یا 6 یا 8 کاناله استفاده کنید و به این تعداد اسپیکر به آن زده و صدای سه بعدی داشته باشید.

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*akbarof*,*bageri*,*DPS12*,*kiyanmz*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*parviz407*,*sadegh88*,*yx700*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## javadshahvan

*دانلود DriverPack Solution v14.0 R410 Full Edition + DVD - نرم افزار شناسایی و نصب خودکار درایورها*

----------

*2028*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*akbarof*,*DPS12*,*kiyanmz*,*mohamad1357*,*sadegh88*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*yx700*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## akbarof

از جمله سایت معرف چهانی جهت دانلود درایور



دارای محتوای پنهان



ضمن تشکر از دوستان جهت مرتب نمودن پست های قبلی

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*abinttco*,*aisam*,*alisarkarjon*,*amen*,*atinegar*,*ayoub m*,*behnamtv15*,*DPS12*,*enzomartini*,*habibi92*,*Hadishahbaz*,*hamed gol*,*hamed67*,*hamedbamdad*,*homaioon*,*hosein243*,*irna441*,*it_ict*,*javadshahvan*,*khosrow29*,*kimia33*,*kinglet*,*kiyanmz*,*latef*,*lbtab*,*mahka59*,*mohamad1357*,*mohamam*,*mohammad_dehghani924*,*Mousavi mm*,*mpazimi*,*mzm*,*nema_4d*,*osameh_m*,*p9q_30*,*pars598*,*parviz407*,*power led*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza_biham*,*roshan_2000*,*sala*,*salamadabi*,*shamalros*,*soheil21*,*somen1*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## javadshahvan

*DriverPack Solution 14.4 R412 Final*
دانلود پارت 1 با لینک مستقیم و حجم 600 مگابایت 

دانلود پارت 2 با لینک مستقیم و حجم 600 مگابایت 
دانلود پارت 3 با لینک مستقیم و حجم 600 مگابایت 
دانلود پارت 4 با لینک مستقیم و حجم 600 مگابایت 
دانلود پارت 5 با لینک مستقیم و حجم 600 مگابایت 
دانلود پارت 6 با لینک مستقیم و حجم 600 مگابایت 
دانلود پارت 7 با لینک مستقیم و حجم 600 مگابایت 
دانلود پارت 8 با لینک مستقیم و حجم 444 مگابایت 

    پسورد فايل فشرده : *soft98.ir* ( پسورد را تايپ کنيد )

----------

*akbarof*,*kiyanmz*,*reza_biham*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## javadshahvan

*DriverPack Solution 14.7 R417 Final* 
http://dl2.soft98.ir/driver/DriverPa...R417.part1.rar 
http://dl2.soft98.ir/driver/DriverPa...R417.part2.rar
http://dl2.soft98.ir/driver/DriverPack.Solution.14.7.R417.part3.rar
 http://dl2.soft98.ir/driver/DriverPa...R417.part4.rar
http://dl2.soft98.ir/driver/DriverPack.Solution.14.7.R417.part5.rar
 pass: Soft98.iR

----------

*kiyanmz*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

